# HP Pavilion dv600



## bountyhunter113 (Jul 17, 2008)

my HP Pavilion dv600 is having a problem.

when i hit the power button i see the blue lights on and i can hear the fan running, but the screen stays black....and even wen i hit the caps lock key that light doesnt go on

i know that the battery is full, but i have no idea why the screen stays black !

the laptop is also fairly new and this is the first time this has ever happened, also it's windows vista

please help, thanks from bountyhunter113


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

after power up, put a flashlight near the LCD and check if you can see anything beyond the black screen. also try using an external vga monitor.


----------



## bountyhunter113 (Jul 17, 2008)

i put flashlight and din't see anything, and what is an external vga monitor?

is there any way i can fix this problem?? coz it was working fine before it happened and i have no idea how this happened, i was just doing my normal routine .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

external monitor is the one you use with a PC desktop.

fix? based on what you have posted, it could be a dead LCD, a defective inverter, a failing video cable or worse a failing video chip or motherboard.


----------



## bountyhunter113 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh, so how do i find out if it is one of those reasons?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

use it for testing purposes only and not for a replacement of your LCD. if you can see that your laptop works well with your external monitor then you may consider replacing your LCD or inverter.

well it's your call if you want to try an external monitor or not. 

as for the fix, it could be one of the things i listed as possible causes.


----------



## bountyhunter113 (Jul 17, 2008)

yea i plugged it to my computer monitor and it didnt work


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

first plug the external monitor to your laptop then power ON the laptop... is this the step you did? if it is, and you did not get anything on the external monitor, then it could be your video chip or motherboard.

that or it could be this... 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&docname=c01087277#c01087277_identify


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey dude, I know this is kinda a late reply but I'm having the same problem with my laptop and I also have the HP Pavilion DV600. I've been having this problem ever sense I bought this laptop over a year ago.

It just gets worse. Sometimes now my laptop won't even turn on for an hour. Then it will say some ******** about needing to load something before it turns on the actual program thing saying it couldn't start up.

Did you ever figure out this problem? Please I'm looking for some help.


----------

